# Amargetti Village



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about Amargetti village? We are interested in a village house there for sale with the intention of living there permanantely. Does it have a shop or taverna at all? Are there many expats that live there we don't want to live in a village overrun with expats! Thanks for any info


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> Can anyone tell me about Amargetti village? We are interested in a village house there for sale with the intention of living there permanantely. Does it have a shop or taverna at all? Are there many expats that live there we don't want to live in a village overrun with expats! Thanks for any info


amargetti is a very traditional village with very few expats.
There is at least one taverna but I dont recall seeing a shop although it is bound to have at least a small traditional shop. You wouldhave to come into Paphos for any decent shopping.
However there is a local winery where you can wander along with your bottles to get them filled up


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> However there is a local winery where you can wander along with your bottles to get them filled up


Love it! Me and my empty wine bottle must go looking for this village....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Love it! Me and my empty wine bottle must go looking for this village....



Give me a shout and I'll show you where it is and bring my empty bottles too


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

We have been to Amargetti several times as we have expat friends who live there but I would stress that it is approx 25km from Paphos (35 min drive) and not only are there no real shops, there is no doctor, dentist, optician, pharmacist or bank. You must think seriously about the practicalities of living in such a small, isolated Greek Cypriot Community.

If you have any health issues, I would not recommend it at all.


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

johnsymonds said:


> We have been to Amargetti several times as we have expat friends who live there but I would stress that it is approx 25km from Paphos (35 min drive) and not only are there no real shops, there is no doctor, dentist, optician, pharmacist or bank. You must think seriously about the practicalities of living in such a small, isolated Greek Cypriot Community.
> 
> If you have any health issues, I would not recommend it at all.


Hi

To be honest with you it sounds the sort of village we want. We are not retirement age yet so we have no health issues at present. We expect to do a big shop once a fortnight in Paphos and just use the local shop for milk etc. We love the laid back lifestyle and so long as there is a taverna nearby for a bit of social life we would be happy. How do your friends like living there?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

johnsymonds said:


> We have been to Amargetti several times as we have expat friends who live there but I would stress that it is approx 25km from Paphos (35 min drive) and not only are there no real shops, there is no doctor, dentist, optician, pharmacist or bank. You must think seriously about the practicalities of living in such a small, isolated Greek Cypriot Community.
> 
> If you have any health issues, I would not recommend it at all.


John I think you need a new car
It takes us about 20 minutes to Amargetti from Paphos.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

johnsymonds said:


> <snip> no real shops, there is no doctor, dentist, optician, pharmacist or bank. You must think seriously about the practicalities of living in such a small, isolated Greek Cypriot Community.
> .


My husband and I live in a village with just a corner shop, a petrol station, a kafeneio and a taverna but no doctor, dentist, optician, pharmacist or bank. we don't find life difficult at all! We can get our milk and other essentials from the very small corner shop, newspapers from the local periptero and we are 10-15 minutes from Larnaca Hospital.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

johnsymonds said:


> <snip> no real shops, there is no doctor, dentist, optician, pharmacist or bank. You must think seriously about the practicalities of living in such a small, isolated Greek Cypriot Community.
> .


My husband and I live in a village with just a corner shop, a petrol station, a kafeneio and a taverna but no doctor, dentist, optician, pharmacist or bank. we don't find life difficult at all! We can get our milk and other essentials from the very small corner shop, newspapers from the local periptero and we are 10-15 minutes from Larnaca Hospital. Its not a problem! we probably can get as much here as we could where we lived in England.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Veronica said:


> John I think you need a new car
> It takes us about 20 minutes to Amargetti from Paphos.


I thought it was wine you got at the winery, not rocket propellant


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> To be honest with you it sounds the sort of village we want. We are not retirement age yet so we have no health issues at present. We expect to do a big shop once a fortnight in Paphos and just use the local shop for milk etc. We love the laid back lifestyle and so long as there is a taverna nearby for a bit of social life we would be happy. How do your friends like living there?



In that case, I wish you the best of luck with your venture and hope it turns out well for you. I would certainly recommend renting whilst you check out the village thoroughly to confirm it is the place for you before committing to it permanently.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

BabsM said:


> My husband and I live in a village with just a corner shop, a petrol station, a kafeneio and a taverna but no doctor, dentist, optician, pharmacist or bank. we don't find life difficult at all! We can get our milk and other essentials from the very small corner shop, newspapers from the local periptero and we are 10-15 minutes from Larnaca Hospital. Its not a problem! we probably can get as much here as we could where we lived in England.



We also live in a village with similar facilities to yours and within 10-15 minutes of Paralimni hospital and I agree that we can get all we want with no problems but I suggest you could take your empty wine bottles and find the excellent winery in Amargetti and see if you would fancy living there instead. We certainly would not.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

johnsymonds said:


> In that case, I wish you the best of luck with your venture and hope it turns out well for you. I would certainly recommend renting whilst you check out the village thoroughly to confirm it is the place for you before committing to it permanently.


I agree, if you can do it, renting for a while in the area you think you want to live is a good idea. Its amazing what you notice only after you have moved into a place!


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Would like to speak to a couple with family living in or around Anavargos area in paphos, i am new to the site but trying to get as much information as possible as i plan to move with my partner and 2 kids age 7 and 11 in october 2009.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> Would like to speak to a couple with family living in or around Anavargos area in paphos, i am new to the site but trying to get as much information as possible as i plan to move with my partner and 2 kids age 7 and 11 in october 2009.


I live in Konia which is very close to Anavargos. Don't have any children but do know the area very well so may be able to help you with some of y our questions.


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

How long have you stayed there? My partner is a builder and wants to become self employed over there is this possible and how do you go about it? Also thinking of sending my kids to state school there as i want them to learn greek do you know anyone that has kids that are at state school? Was going to rent for first year to see how things go my mum stays in Anavargos and so looking for somewhere around this area. Thanks


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I live in Konia which is very close to Anavargos. Don't have any children but do know the area very well so may be able to help you with some of y our questions.


I dont know if i am using this site properly do i use the reply or the the quick button. Heeeeeeelp


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> How long have you stayed there? My partner is a builder and wants to become self employed over there is this possible and how do you go about it? Also thinking of sending my kids to state school there as i want them to learn greek do you know anyone that has kids that are at state school? Was going to rent for first year to see how things go my mum stays in Anavargos and so looking for somewhere around this area. Thanks


I have lived here for almost 3 years (In Cyprus for almost 5 years).
There are some good schools in Anavargos so I am sure you would find one that your children would be happy in. I don't know of anyone who has children in schools in Anavargos though.
As for your partner being slef employed as a builder here you must take into account the fact that the building trade in Cyprus has taken a huge downturn this past year as we have been hit by the worldwide economic crisis.
I know of self employed British builders who were doing ok till last year and are now struggling to get work. Also the methods of building which are used in the UK are very different to how they build here so British builders have to adapt and not all find it easy. 

As your mother lives here I am sure she will be a great help to you so you may find it easier than people who come over with no contacts here.

I wish you lots of luck in your move.
Veronica


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I have lived here for almost 3 years (In Cyprus for almost 5 years).
> There are some good schools in Anavargos so I am sure you would find one that your children would be happy in. I don't know of anyone who has children in schools in Anavargos though.
> As for your partner being slef employed as a builder here you must take into account the fact that the building trade in Cyprus has taken a huge downturn this past year as we have been hit by the worldwide economic crisis.
> I know of self employed British builders who were doing ok till last year and are now struggling to get work. Also the methods of building which are used in the UK are very different to how they build here so British builders have to adapt and not all find it easy.
> ...


Thanks for that information, he was going to get work with someone first as he knows things are built different there, he does abit of everything monoblocking concrete finishing, i understand that things have slowed down over there but he is not sure if his job is safe here and we have been speaking about going to Cyprus for some time, that is why we are going to rent so if it doesn't work out we can come home and then at least we'll have tried.

You said that you have been in Cyprus for 5 years you must really like it then? Do you know if i need to get private health insurance or am i covered with my EU card until i register? Also is it easy to get resisidency it is different for my mum as she is retired


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> Thanks for that information, he was going to get work with someone first as he knows things are built different there, he does abit of everything monoblocking concrete finishing, i understand that things have slowed down over there but he is not sure if his job is safe here and we have been speaking about going to Cyprus for some time, that is why we are going to rent so if it doesn't work out we can come home and then at least we'll have tried.
> 
> You said that you have been in Cyprus for 5 years you must really like it then? Do you know if i need to get private health insurance or am i covered with my EU card until i register? Also is it easy to get resisidency it is different for my mum as she is retired


You need to get an EHIC (european health insurance card) which will cover you for 2 years.
After that you need to have health insurance for yoruself and your family or you will be charged for treatment at the hospital until you retire.
The amount you pay at the hospital depends on the amount you earn.
Up to 10.000 euros treatment is free (but you could not survive on that amount)
10,000 to 15.000 you pay 25% of cost
15-20k you pay 50%
over 20k you pay the full amount.
You also have to pay social insurance and that can be a crippler. Many people have justn ot bothered to register for it but the social insurance are now chasing people and if you are caught you not only have to pay what you owe but also a huge fine.
As long as you do your homework and do everything by the book you will be ok.
As you say by renting you can come and see how it goes and treat it as an adventure.
Life is too short for regrets because you didnt do something that you wanted to do.
If things don't work out it is easy to go back if you havnt got to worry about trying to sell a property.

good luck


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you know the average rental price in or around Anavargos area? I am looking for a 3 bedroom?


----------



## bublelina1 (Mar 5, 2009)

*yyyyyyyyyyes*



BabsM said:


> Love it! Me and my empty wine bottle must go looking for this village....


give me a knock on the way to the winery, i ll bring my empties for a fill up,sounds like a good idea


----------

